
Google Acquires Internet (May 2017) - tim
http://blog.outer-court.com/archive/2007-04-14-n32.html
======
gibsonf1
Reading this article is like watching the "dark" future depicted in a Batman
movie. It was entertaining until the "Google buys Microsoft" report. Why would
Google ever want to do that?

